# Banner Day for Crappie



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I could do no wrong today, except to talk myself into getting another couple hours of shut eye! But Danny O said he had a feeling it would be a banner day. I'm thinking overcast, foggy with a fine mist jacket weather was a banner day to snooze! But you know my motto, "You can always sleep, but you can't always catch Crappie!" Actually, I said that about Stripers, but it works the same...Stripers, Crappie, Crappie, Stripers!! Anyway, got to the honey hole and dropped a red/chartreuse jig deep. WHAM! One after another, hitting the jig hard and shredding it to bits! I had 7 fish in the box in 15 minutes. The run lasted a while so I started culling small fish to make room for the big girls. Landed 26 and brought home 16 solid fish. 20lbs 10ozs total weight.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Crappie*

Way to go Pet Spoon , I know you had a blast every time you felt that thump and the weight of another one .:cloud:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You did better on crappie than I did catfish. WTG Pet Spoon. That is a fine catch.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wtg Pet Spoon


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What a catch! A fine crappie catch, they must have known you were coming and just gave up. Next time they will throw themselves on the dock when they here you coming!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that is a great report from you two and those fish really look healthy.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That was a great trip! Congrats to you!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice job Pet spoon,thats a good day.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

excellent job!!!!!! was the creek pretty muddy??


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Love that picture...well done on it and of course on the fish. Guess I'm going to have to go looking for some crappie cause the Stripes have gotten difficult the last couple of days.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

...at least I know where MY crappie went.....I only caught one today---on a chartreuse hand grenade. May as well be fishing in a muddy swimming pool---so much **** in the water I cant cast. Well done!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

My idol!!!!!!!!!! WTG PS. Very nice pic. But as Danny says crappie are BORING!!!!!! LOL


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice slabs way to go.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Way to go! Maybe today you can catch up on the sleep


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

who needs sleep when you can catch fish like that....congrats


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

What? No 2 pounder? J/K! Maybe tomorrow!
Great catch PS. You certainly have those crappie dialed in.
And PS: PS love your photo presentation..... such artistry!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice! Good eating tonight.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I want to be Pet Spoons new best friend. 

Very nice catch. One of these days I'll get to make a trip up there so my grandson can give this a shot.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

nice job there


----------



## crappieman (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome catch Pet Spoon. I like the way you keep the nice ones and put the others back for another days fun!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Pet Spoon. Thats one heck of a stringer of crappie.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got my plate and fork ready!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Great job, Pet Spoon. Glad you got into them.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go PS. Im ready to go catch me some as soon as this weather gets better and the lake level comes up a few more feet. Its been to long now. just give the the GPS cords on that hole...lol


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> Love that picture...well done on it





Reel Time said:


> PS love your photo presentation..... such artistry!


Trying to mix it up! Only so much you can do w/ a stringer, cooler, bucket, boat, dock, etc.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Hooked said:


> I want to be Pet Spoons new best friend.
> 
> Very nice catch. One of these days I'll get to make a trip up there so my grandson can give this a shot.


Take a number, she already has 26 friend request pending.Lol


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I hear that LX. 
I don't post here on the freshwater forum since we pretty much stick to the salt but I do keep tabs of the goings-on. lol


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great post. Thanks


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The only crappie I can catch is at the Hong Kong market!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Now thats a fine mess of crappie, thumbs up, Pet Spoon!!! *_


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

excellent, best eating fish there is


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Culling perch is the way it supposed to be.


----------

